# Im gone... peace



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I spend too much time on here and dont really fit in anyways.Ive learned quite a bit here which im thankful for but i think its my time to go so thanks to everybody i do actually get along with or has ever been helpful.Take care


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Caleb where did this come from?? You gotta stay bro. Hugs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Why you leaving dude? I don't know who you have issues with but I thought you were cool. But, if you feel the need to go then that's on you. ~Peace


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No, no don't go or I'll be sad


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think you should stay bro, your a great addition for the forum. i've learned quite a bit on your posts.
if you dont decide to stay, and you have a FB, please add me
Trevor Deming | Facebook


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is gone apparently for good I guess, I have no idea whats going on , but I will comment and say what I saw when i looked at his user CP , there were many negative reps given with reasons " I meant to do this ahile ago " or things similar , people really were pretty catty , but whatever he is a grown man and he does as he likes. oh well onto the next topic.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ppl get neg rep all the time, brush ya shoulders off and stay. Gotta love the haters man. Angel you are right, he is ag rown man but he shouldn't leave just cause of things like that. JMO


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know with the comments i seen on his page I probably wouldnt stick around either , some people are very low thats all ill say  . He is still on other boards and he does have facebook ill tell him to add you trevor


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> I dont know with the comments i seen on his page I probably wouldnt stick around either , some people are very low thats all ill say  . He is still on other boards and he does have facebook ill tell him to add you trevor


thank you!
i wonder why all the crap tho?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Who needs to get a cyber spanking?? I'll set em straight


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sucks that people on this board get on each other like that. At the end of the day in the eyes of the public we are all stereotyped as owners of wild loaded guns  sucks to see you go man, I really like that red dog of yours .


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I negged him a while back once for his whole attitude during the whole puppy thing and calling people haters.So I said well heck if Im gonna get called a hater then Im gonna hate.
And it's not like he's never sent any neg rep to anyone.:rofl: I think his is only the 2nd time I've recieved neg rep


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i recieved neg rep a few times. thats what the button is there for IMO lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL ya dixie not like he wasnt instigating anything and I seen yours on there but there were some that really had no reason behind them just said " just because " or " I meant to do this before " ect kinda childish lol. but whatev if this is what he wants whatever, im still here david llol Im sure you will see the odd pic of the red beast now and then lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i recieved neg rep a few times. thats what the button is there for IMO lol


same here niz, Iv recieved and dished it out as well lol ,some get all sensitive over it like its the end of the world but its there to be used isnt it? lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He has a full rep bar, I can't see the a few neg reps would hurt him. If someone neg reps me it's like a b b gun hitting a bullet proof glass. haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL its like paintball its on LOL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.. over something as lame as rep... i've seen too many people get butthurt over something so stupid.. i never even check mine..


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I love it when people speak for me... I didnt say anything about rep on here i really DAGF about gopitbull rep.I just overall think im burnt out of this.Most everybody on here are a bunch of hypocrites or too "click" orientated for me.Maybee i messed it up for myself? But it is what it is i dont get much respect here so im not gonna waste my time... I appreciate everybody who has reached out but i didnt make this post for attention this is how i really feel right now so i guess thats that.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

who cares man.
let whoever is hating hate.
just do you're thing, it seems like a lot of people want you to stay.
but if you're really over the site then i guess no one can change your mind


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

See you round like a dog nut, Cali. I lubs you, Rangel Dangel!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I love it when people speak for me... I didnt say anything about rep on here i really DAGF about gopitbull rep.I just overall think im burnt out of this.Most everybody on here are a bunch of hypocrites or too "click" orientated for me.Maybee i messed it up for myself? But it is what it is i dont get much respect here so im not gonna waste my time... I appreciate everybody who has reached out but i didnt make this post for attention this is how i really feel right now so i guess thats that.


Dude you can't cur out! Stick around who cares what the heck other people think ... I think your cool I admire the fact you love the bullies as much as you do. I wouldn't leave over petty crap. Like your siggy say's hater's are going to hate they are just doing their jobs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stinks, love the pictures you post! you have some great pups!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

angelbaby is still here to post pics.... later man..


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Must be some American thing (hehe jokes). So many people leave this site, or threated to leave. Bummer that he went though! 

F the haters!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> See you round like a dog nut, Cali. I lubs you, Rangel Dangel!


Lubs you 2 girl 



MISSAPBT said:


> Must be some American thing (hehe jokes). So many people leave this site, or threated to leave. Bummer that he went though!
> 
> F the haters!


LMAO totally must be an american thing LMAO


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oooo spooky he went on out 666 posts, lol. thats freaky  I love the number 6 so I had to say something lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> oooo spooky he went on out 666 posts, lol. thats freaky  I love the number 6 so I had to say something lol


I noticed that too!! Goes out on post 666 and owns a RED dog! Man that says the devil right there! Angel becareful girl.....:angeldevi:angeldevi your the "Angel" but cali just may be the devil LMAO!

J/K


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO yall crackin me up here, I already know he is evil duh i live with him LOL .....jk, but that red dog now he is evil 4 reals


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I noticed that too!! Goes out on post 666 and owns a RED dog! Man that says the devil right there! Angel becareful girl.....:angeldevi:angeldevi your the "Angel" but cali just may be the devil LMAO!
> 
> J/K


hahahaha no crap!!



angelbaby said:


> LMAO yall crackin me up here, I already know he is evil duh i live with him LOL .....jk, but that red dog now he is evil 4 reals


HAHA poor red dog ! lol he is just misunderstood


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

2 words DRAMA QUEEN LOLOLOL 

If not this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Its hard to take your time to do something, in this case spend time in this forum, and get negged, and hated all the time. I know exactly how it feels, which is kinda why I like this site... I havent gotten harrassed for my opinions (yet) )) as they do elsewhere...:hammer:

Let haters hate.. but why surround yourself with haters.. Its sad cause he seems to have good friends and followers here.

At the end of the day, no one will take abuse forever. We are mostly all here to learn and build friends and futures,, and great dogs!

Be kind, reasonable, and always open to new ideas.. youll never know what youll learn 

Cheers!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HeavyJeep that is an AWESOME post


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Haters don't bother me LOL I actually kind of thrive from them!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha B I beleieve that, I have TONS of haters, just gotta brush it off


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have never liked the term hater... borderline hate it... lol. All I have to say is that i helped run this place for years and all of a sudden not many like me either... well maybe not all of a sudden because i don't think many liked me in the first place, but really showed their true colors in a shockingly changing their vibes... fake? maybe?... but what has truly kept me around is the love for the dogs. I could give a crap less about the derogatory vibes around here coming from the peanut gallery, and my suggestion to you is... if you love your dogs, if you want the best for the dogs across the globe... continue to be a part of this community. If you don't care... fall off the face of the earth and focus only on your yard.... hell, i do it once in a while.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol DRAMA...you'll be back in a week....cuz if you were serious, you wouldn't need to post a thread. Just leave...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread says to me, you are having a bad day... Brush it off ...Just stick around for posting pictures if anything. That's what I see the ppl that create the least amount of drama do ...I love watching that reddog playing tether ball with himself haha


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> Its hard to take your time to do something, in this case spend time in this forum, and get negged, and hated all the time. I know exactly how it feels, which is kinda why I like this site... I havent gotten harrassed for my opinions (yet) )) as they do elsewhere...:hammer:
> 
> Let haters hate.. but why surround yourself with haters.. Its sad cause he seems to have good friends and followers here.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I have never liked the term hater... borderline hate it... lol. All I have to say is that i helped run this place for years and all of a sudden not many like me either... well maybe not all of a sudden because i don't think many liked me in the first place, but really showed their true colors in a shockingly changing their vibes... fake? maybe?... but what has truly kept me around is the love for the dogs. I could give a crap less about the derogatory vibes around here coming from the peanut gallery, and my suggestion to you is... if you love your dogs, if you want the best for the dogs across the globe... continue to be a part of this community. If you don't care... fall off the face of the earth and focus only on your yard.... hell, i do it once in a while.


I love you, Shana MF Waken....what!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shana you know I got love for ya girl, again brush ya shoulders off and f the people who give ya neg rep. I am hated by many ppl but don't care, if I let it bother me I would never go anywhere or would always ne in a fight. Hugs


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Shana you know I got love for ya girl, again brush ya shoulders off and f the people who give ya neg rep. I am hated by many ppl but don't care, if I let it bother me I would never go anywhere or would always ne in a fight. Hugs


:goodpost:Way to put it Hugga Bunch Girl...best to turn your back on people like that. Let nothing they say affect you, for "he who angers you controls you." When they see you aren't bothered by anything they do or say, and keep up the hate, every smile you give them turns into a rod for them. It's like "casting burning coals upon their head." They only hurt themselves instead of you. Others can only put weight on your shoulders if you let them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Eagle, awesome post as well 

hahaha ya caught on quick why I got that nickname


----------

